# Dekes



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Allright, There seems to be an abundance of guys that are selling bigfoots and hardcores lately when a few years ago it seems as though you couldn't find any used. What is the deal, is every one going to the GHG full bodies or is every one really just looking for extra room in the garage????


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think there are just enough of them out there that they are traded now. Some guys want to go with the GHG just to try something new. Untill they come out with something as durable as a bigfoot I'm staying with them. Honkers still come into them feet down. I don't have to have the new Avery this and Avery that.

First it was bigfoot then it was hardcore now its avery, soon it will be something else.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Drop Zones will be the next " if you dont have these you arent a goose hunter" saying form those idiot washingtob boys that are on the Refuge. Man they are morons.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GG,If you want the heads on your foots preped for flocking I have the time to do it now.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

True, a lot of these decoys may be a fad, but if the GHGs are as durable as the intial claims say they are. It would be hard to pass them up for the price. I have never seen one in person, but the photos of flocked ones that I have seen look just as good as HCs in my opinion.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I got a good firsthand look at the GHG decoys around christmas. They passed the "scratch" test. The legs, although small, seem to hold up real well. They are the most realistic looking decoy you can get for a reasonable price and next year they will come flocked. I know I will be hunting over them next fall. When the Hardcores first came out, I couldnt see what the fuss was over such an expensive decoy. And when a couple friends from back home got theirs, I was not impressed. But I wouldnt lump the GHG decoys in with Hardcores. They are a great looking decoy at a competitive price.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a few full body BIG Foots its like the 2003 model or something like that- anyways theyre really nice and i strongly suggest that you take a look at them p.s. i have some of the older model big foots and they get the job done too! also ultra reliable----fell out of the truck on the freeway (brushed off the trash and whatnot and they still look nice)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I know our group will be adding 7-9 doz GHG.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Duckslayer 15, are you suggesting that I dont know what bigfoots are like?...just curious.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've decided I'm going to add a couple GHG to the arsenal!! 
Damn GB3!! the posse and NoDak Crew are really set to run traffic next year!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Damn right! :beer:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

T Shot said:


> Duckslayer 15, are you suggesting that I dont know what bigfoots are like?...just curious.


--yes


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I got to try the new ghg decoys...we found that you cannot mix them with the [email protected] shells...it may work during the first season, but flared our geese for some reason inn the late season...as soon as we removed the shells from the set up we got our limit...i think it was because the shells are so different in color compaired to the full body ghg's...who knows ! Geese are almost unpredictable here inn maryland....even the local geese are hard to decoy late season....but come september...we kill them over tires cut inn half with white painted corners...I know that sounds crazy ! ! but its the truth !


----------



## jfp (Jan 27, 2004)

Seems that avery are having the best marketing influences of any hunting products, don't go on their web site, you will want to buy something. At the quantity they are selling, these decoys will be like the big foot after a year, geese won't be lure by them by fall 2005... And no, they do not come close to HC, just when you are far; I have seen them side by side, but they are more durable than HCI and much less expensive.


----------

